# SENSE-ation harness vs. Easy Walk?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion on these two, which is better? Anyone tried both? I was at a pet store and I saw the Sense-ation harness. One thing I noticed is that it doesn't tighten in front the way the Easy Walk does. It seems like it would be kinda annoying to me because it seemed to pull the ring and the whole front of the harness to the side if the dog pulled, whereas the Easy Walk has that little loop that tightens if the dog pulls, if that makes sense. However a lot of people seem to like the Sense-ation harness so I am curious...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog to heel.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, but that completely did not answer my questions at all.


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hiya
we used a sensation harness with Hardy when he was about 12weeks old for about 5 weeks ish. At puppy classes he would do nothing except pull and lunge even the trainer struggled. initially we looped the leash round his chest and as that seemed to help contain him a bit better we tried the sensation. It at least gave me a bit better control in classes then back at home we would work on it all again in a normal flat collar. 

It was fine to use but not as magical as the promotion would have you believe. I felt happier in class with it as he didn't yank my arms anymore, and he was big and heavy then. 

He suddenly decided to listen/I learned how to talk dog LOL and we stopped using it, and went back to a flat collar. By 6 months old he would generally walk well on a leash but would still occasionally lunge so we moved on to a prong through a trainer, as leash corrections were pretty useless with the flat collar.

See if you can give one a test run, one pet shop local to me that sells them will let you try one out for a walk up and down the street, and the one we bought was from the puppy class so we tried out in the class before buying it.

Hope that helps


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry meant to say, yes it does pull across their chest a bit but seems to right itself when the dog stops pulling


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I have both the Sensation and the Easy Walk. I use them on two different dogs since they are different sizes, so my comparison may not be exact. However, I do prefer the Easy Walk. I like the construction better, it is sturdier overall. Also, I think the Easy Walk has a better fit, it may the the martingale-type front, as you mentioned. It's easier to put on too, since the straps are different colors. That may sound unimportant, but it can be difficult to determine which side is up when you first get it or when you're in a hurry, so that helps.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have used both. I found the EW kind to be more awkward, I didn't care for the martingale feature. I currently use a sense-ible/ation (I get the two mixed up, they are almost identical) harness for Brenna, and it works well. She can still pull against it a little but not nearly as hard as on a collar or regular harness.


----------



## SonomaNikon (Sep 23, 2021)

Chicagocanine said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on these two, which is better? Anyone tried both? I was at a pet store and I saw the Sense-ation harness. One thing I noticed is that it doesn't tighten in front the way the Easy Walk does. It seems like it would be kinda annoying to me because it seemed to pull the ring and the whole front of the harness to the side if the dog pulled, whereas the Easy Walk has that little loop that tightens if the dog pulls, if that makes sense. However a lot of people seem to like the Sense-ation harness so I am curious...


I have used the Sense-ation for a couple of years and it is the greatest. My girl Mia Sophia was pulling and our Humane Society trainer recommended the Sense-ation harness. Mia still tried to pull but the harness makes it uncomfortable.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2009. The OP hasn't been around for over 3 years so she probably won't see your reply.


----------

